# WinME hard drive question



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I'm working on a WinME machine,
it has two harddrives,
and i would like to know
if i can re-name the drive letters?

Or if the system will prevent me
from doing so?

ALSO:
i would like to copy the contents
of one drive,
on to the other, empty, bigger, drive.

Q:
If i do so,
will the contents be the same?

i know they will look the same to me
looking on the display, but will they
look the same to the PC?

John


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

john1 


As far as copying the info from 1 drive to another, the info will be ok except for programs. They cannot be copied using explorer etc... If you are trying to move an entire drive to the larger one, there is usually a utility packaged with new drives that will allow you to make an exact image on the new drive. Once this is done, set the new drive as master and remove the old drive. the new drive will now become C and you can reinstall the old drive as a slave making it D.

SeeYa


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi rugrat,

yes i am trying to use the larger empty drive,
originally i had in mind to copy the contents
of the smaller C drive on to the larger D drive,
and then to rename them so as to make D into C.

This i had assumed would mean i could do it
completely from the keyboard.

However, they are earmarked as primary and
secondary no matter what their drive letter, so
i now think that approach will not do the job.

What i have in mind now is to copy the contents
of C drive(600MB) on to D drive(1000MB), and then
physically remove them both, and swap them over.

Hopefully if their contents are the same, the
PC will accept this.

I have to do something because the C drive is
almost out of space. The D drive however is empty.

Do you think that is a practical solution?

John


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You can "Image" the one drive to the other.
Then switching their position should just be a matter of repositioning either the "Cable select" position or their jumpers!


John


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

There are programs that come with most new hard drives(they can be downloaded-Maxtor=MaxBlast, Western Digital=DriveImage?) that will allow you to make an exact copy of the old drive onto the new drive. The OS, programs and data will remain intact. When you switch the master/slave jumpers, the new drive will become C: drive automatically.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bassetman,
That sounds good.
But you didnt say if i need to buy an
imaging program to "Image" the drive.
Also whats the "Cable select" ?
I know what jumpers are.
1 out of 3 is good going for me.

Hi Paul Nagel,
Thanks for your input! I didnt get this machine
new, its second hand.
Whats wrong with the copy that is made by 'copy' ?
Will the data not be intact if i copy it?
These programmes that you mention,
Will i need one?
How would i find such a program to download it?
Clearly there is more to this than i thought.
I will try to find Maxblast or Driveimage.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

john1

When you copy a drive, the operating system does not copy completely and will not function. When you "Image" a drive using imaging software, the entire operating system is moved. Here is a link to MaxBlast
http://www.maxtor.com/en/support/downloads/maxblast_plus_ii.htm

I am not sure if it will work on drives other than Maxtor. What brand of drive are you going to copy to? They may have their own download.

SeeYa

Edit: I now see the page says it will work on ANY ide hardrive.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hey john1

Cable select just means you would have labels on the cable saying "Master" and "Slave" and you would plug each drive into correct plug.

I think rugrat covered the rest for you!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks rugrat,
I will download that Maxblast program now.
Dunno how its gonna run though,
the current C drive has less than 20 megs left.

Maybe it will run from a CD,
if so that would suit me fine!

Or maybe it will run with that little room.

Cheers bassetman, i will try to do it right,
i dont want to lose the stuff on this PC.

Attempting download any minute now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I have downloaded that Maxblast program.
It has given itself an icon of a floppy disk,
which is odd cos its 2.4MB which is far too
big for a floppy.

I'll see how it goes.

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

If you do'nt have a Maxtor drive, tell us what drives you have. There are more imaging software from different drive manufactorers.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well i ran that program,
it said it was making a floppy.
So i popped in a formatted floppy,
and its promptly put something on it.

I wish i knew what was happening.

Bandit,
just got your last post,
i dunno,
they might be,
I will have a look,
it took me ages to figure how to get
this Fujitsu apart.

The front pops off, well levers off with
some difficulty, revealing a few screws
then it slides a bit, and lifts off.

I will check the names of the drives,
rugrats post said this works with all
IDE drives.

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Maxblast will work if you have at least one maxtor drive,,,(I believe thats correct) but three or four manufactorers make this type of software for thier product,,chances are you will have one of them,I'd say you have a good shot at getting one free,,I have used maxtor and seagates and both work well. They both do have the imaging option.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
Ive just got this apart.
the larger, empty drive, 1000MB is a Seagate.

Im still looking around at the other one.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i cant get to the other one very easily.
the seagate may not be the 1000MB.
Its an ST31277A (i think)

still trying to get to the other one.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I like this seagate link lots of pictures,,,the name of the program is discwizard

click below:
http://www.seagate.com/support/kb/disc/discwizard.html


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

The other one is a Western Digital Caviar 2635


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Maybe a problem,,,Though I'm not positive I believe such software needs to be installed on both drives,,,,I'm not sure about imaging, might work.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is the download page,,you have to accept the agreement first.

http://support.seagate.com/dweula


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i havent even looked through that floppy yet
there might be a read-me on it that tells me
everything i ever wanted to know.

what am i gonna download now, and agree to
why do i have to be so compliant?

i feel like a pushover.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

John1 is the Western Digital the "New" drive or the old one? If the new, go to the following link and download WD's drive imaging program. You make a floppy disk, boot from it and use the option to copy the old drive to the new one. The basic EZ-Install program is on this page:

http://support.wdc.com/download/dlgless137.asp


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I did'nt mean to go to fast,,the first link I posted for you is a tutorial on how to use seagates discwizard utility with a portion at the bottom of the page for "FAQ".

The agreement is some kind of you can't hold seagate accountable mumbo jumbo is about what it amounts to, you will be asked for an email address (make one up) personally I pass my email to my friends. Then you can download discwizard for seagate hard drives.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

there isn't a read-me on it.
So im still as lost as a needle in a haystack.

I looked through that seagate site,
neat.

Both hard drives actually work fine.
The system can use both of them,
but one is full and the other is empty.

Would it be easier if i just move some stuff around?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul; Hi Bandit,

Bandit i was only joking, don't be so sensitive.

Paul,
I dont know yet which is which,
Is there a quick way to tell?
its open here in front of me.

I would guess the seagate is the 1000MB unit
but i dont know,

i will forward the model numbers, ok?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I think where I lost you is the part where I forgot to explain that though this software is free it iis set up to assist each manufactorers customers. So the long and the short is that if you want to use Maxblast you need to have a Maxtor drive (you don't)

I have two ME drives on this computer that I have already installed programs on at one time or another,,The first drive I boot with the other I have made shortcuts on my desktop to access the second drive. I just started and some things work and some things do'nt. So when I get more time into it I can give you a more informed opinion but at the moment its not possible for me.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Who told you I was sensitive?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

just a lucky guess,
or maybe it was your friends who check your email


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul; Hi Bandit,

This is the seagate:
http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/ata/st31277a.html
its one and a quarter gig.

This is the empty one.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul; Hi Bandit,

This is the Western:
http://www.aquascape.com/theref/hard_drives/h_wdac2635_caviar.html

its 639MB, and its stuffed full,
except for 20megs.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Pretty good comeback 

If I remember right which I probably don't,,you make a boot floppy with discwizard just like Paul described booting the pc just like a windows boot diskette,,and everything is pretty self explanatory along the way,,,each drive will be detected you will have a few options to choose from but its not to difficult. I believe you can get it the first time,,I'm probably going to have to be offline a few hours but I have the utility here. If you get stuck post and I'll load this one to the point where your stuck and help you through the next step.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks bandit,
i am trying to do that now
with EZ instal,

the trouble is 
i havent got a clue what im doing!!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well EZ-install has just done a floppy.
It took ages.
lots of clicking around for ages.

Now it says i have to re-start the computer
to take effect.

I get the feeling that i should be doing this
on the computer thats in bits in front of me.

So i better put it back together,
and make this floppy again,
on the computer that its going to work on.

Why dont they just say so properly?
No read-me no nuffink

So i will re-assemble the Fujitsu,
and start again.

Be Right Back, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Fujitsu re-assembled, without the case on,
as i may need to get access to jumpers,
or to cable fittings, or both.

And ive burnt my finger doing my dinner.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

right,
all plugged back in and switched on,
its started up, WinME running.
Message comes up,
you are running out of space on C drive.

Now i have to get this program onto it.

Have to have a think.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ah,
this EZ-install will fit on to a floppy.

So, off i go.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

right,
Ive copied the downloeaded file on to floppy,
and copied it from the floppy to the Fujitsu,
And now ive formatted the floppy,

I am going to start the process again,
with a clean disk in A: drive.

Be Back Soon...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

the program has started writing
to the self booting disk.


I still have no clue what is happening.
I am hoping it will all become clear as it goes along.

yeah, right


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

the program has finished copying things to the floppy.
It is now telling me to Re-Start, with this disk in A:

I would like to know a bit more about what it intends to do.

I dont like doing this blind.

Get on with it and stop moaning.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

ok.
ive re-started.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well a screen has come up,
Lifeguard Tools.

"press here to continue"

Whats this then?
sink or swim
time


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

O, now i have to configure my BIOS
by using my systems CMOS setup program.

Well that should be interesting.
Cos i still dont have a clue.

"press any key to continue"

Where's that 'any' key....


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I had to agree to be bound by their rules.
I have agreed to everything so far,
i am exersizing my compliance.

It now asks:
are you installing Windows XP ?

well, im not.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I now have four choices:

Fully Automatic Install
Advanced Options
View Help File
Exit EZ-Install

Now i need a bit of help.
What do i do.

I could look at the help file,
Hopefully someone will tell me
what i am supposed to do next
while i look through the help file......

maybe...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i dont know what to do.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I'm gonna do myself a cup of coffee.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

advanced options,,look around in there for copy a partition


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

hi bandit,
i looked there already.
the message next to it says:

Only use this after completing
Fully Automatic Install.
These options are not required
to set up your hard drive.

underneath is a box with
Identified Drives

1: WDC AC2635F
3: ST31277A
4: CD Rom


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi bandit,
i went into advanced anyway.
I got some more options,
will post


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit,
Sorry for my absence.
The machine i am using had some kind of fit.
Three blue screens in succession,
after three restarts,
followed by a dead black screen.
I had to do a cold re-boot.
Which involved scandisk, of course.

Anyway, onward,

choices from advanced:

EZ-bios setup
View Drive Data
View Drive Jumpers,
Backup/Restore Track 0
Copy Entire Partition
Remove 63 Sector Offset
Exit

Well what do you think?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

copy the entire partition,,carefully select the source and destination,,don't make a mistake here you have to be sure the source is the one that has all your programs and files on it.

Editted: I'm back for about one hour and then no choice I have to sleep Work tommorrow


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

please say that again before you go


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

the hard drives dont have partitions on them.
I want to copy one HD onto THe other.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Copy the entire partition,,its the same as "copy the whole hard drive"


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Aborted.

Because the modem drivers are on D drive
Will move them,
Then Retry.

Just got your last post.
Thanks.
Why dont they just say so?
Never mind, i know now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have exited using exit
How do i restart?

switching on gives me the C prompt


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I thought I would never get it, I finally decided that "PART" would be a better word. But at the same time I'm not a linguist so I at least have to practice the language,,,lol


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Its got MS DOS 8 on it
I didnt even know there was a DOS 8

How do i restart this thing???????????


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Restart,(ctrl+alt+del) at the same time


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

How do i restart???????

WIN no


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

at the C prompt ?????????/


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

apparently,
yes


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK,
now i shall put the conextant files
on to the smaller HD
i have no copies of these files,
and its a V92 !

then i shall go back to
copy partition in EZ,

and hopefully all will be well.


yeah, right


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

yes at the c prompt,,things on the net are a little slow here,,I don't know why


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thats OK,
youve been a great help.

Couldnt have managed without it


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You will get it,,no worries.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

ive moved the conexant folder

looking at whats left,
think i'm good to go

gonna try again in a bit

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I did'nt run into anything unexpected that I remember,,I was just being frustrated because I was too hard headed to ask for help,,I was at it all day and all night trying to figure out that my floppy was no good and all I had to do at the A prompt was to type the name of the program once I figured that out it was fairly simple


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks for mentioning that,
I didnt need to type anything,
i just run it from the install,
i'll see what happens this time around.

C drive is so low now
that i think winME
is actually making it difficult to copy to it.

It seems to be almost refusing.
i had to Bin a prog
then restore to C to get it on!!!

Its clicking and clucking like a 
hen possessed


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Never heard that before,,,Thats funny


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well ive started again.

the program is writing to the floppy again.

probably the same stuff as before.

this takes about ten mins.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

its settled down now,
its about half way through writing to floppy


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Now running EZ-Install proper


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Its running now.
I had to actually type
Y-E-S
in letters on the keyboard.

well, there ya go

still running


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I will have to go soon ten or fifteen minutes but if I don't hear from you I will check in the morning before I go to work


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok bandit,

before you go,

What do i do when its copied?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

copy complete


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi bandit,
do i just physically swap the two drives over?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I would just work with the new drive first,,Did you have the chioce in the program to make the larger drive the master?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i didnt see any such choice.

it isnt something that has to be done right now is it?

if i leave it for now will it be ok to carry on later??


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

sometimes I get the different programs confused, but if you were'nt offered the choice than the choice does'nt exist. You will have to swithch the jumpers on the hard drives,,its easier to successfully complete them one at a time,,before you start you will have to go into the bios and write all your Cmos data on paper just in case of a problem


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Later is Ok


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

so now both hard drive have complete WinME on them.

If i start the PC normally,
is that OK?

Do i have to swop the IDE plugs over
as well as the link settings?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok,
bandit thanks for your help,
catch you tomorrow then,
goodnight
John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well its according to how the drives are setup but make notes of everything where jumpers are everything that you will have to touch before you start and the cmos,,could come in handy later.
see ya tomorrow


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Quick re-cap for anyone who would like to help.

I was given a PC setup, from a friend.
It has WinME installed, and some useful programs.
Its 300Mz, 32 megs of ram, i may up the ram later.
Best of all, it has a Conexant V92 modem on board.
It has two harddrives both working, C and D drive.
C drive is stuffed almost completely full. (630MB)
D drive was completely empty. (1000MB)

The machine is practically un-workable like that.
Using 'EZ-Install' the D drive now contains a copy
of the C drive. Apparently an ordinary 'copy' will
not do, it has to be copied by an 'Imaging' program.

The intention here is simply to swap the drives over.

Contents of both drives now look the same on 'Explore'

QUESTION,
can i now just physically swop the two drives over?
or is there more to it?
I guess the master/slave settings have to be
swopped over also?

I've come to a bit of a stop here, cos i dont want
to mess this up, its taken a while to get here,
with considerable help i may add.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I really dont want to proceed,
by just guessing what to do.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

John the western digigal is master and the segate is slave. You need to go back to the web sites and jot down the postions of the jumpers for the WD as slave and the Segate as master which you then swap physicall on the drives. If the bios setup program allows it, the other way is in the bios look for the option to boot from the current WD or Segate next after the Floppy and CD drives are checked. If it allows, simply switch which drive to boot up with and no physical changes necessary. The physical switch of the jumpers is better however as once you are sure you have the system booting up correctly and all info saved, you can clean the WD and us it for storage.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Paul,

right, cheers,
I think ive got that.
I am quite happy to do the swop by physically
altering the connections.
I would rather leave the bios in its usual position.

You say to set the jumper(s) for the Seagate(1gig) as master,
and to set the jumper(s) for the W.Digital(630 mb) as slave,
yes?

But you didnt say whether or not to swap the IDE plugs over.

Are they both on the same ribbon wire?
I better have a look,
Be Back Soon.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

john1 


Sounds like you have a good image. At this point, change the large drive to Master and unhook the small drive. Once that is done, if you have a good image, the machine should boot to the large drive and call it the C: drive. After you reboot, you can reinstall the small drive and it should become D:. You can then run fdisk from the boot disk and reformat the small drive to use for storage. Ensure the large drive is on IDE 1.

Keep posting
See Ya

EDIT: Yes once the large drive is set to master, jumper the small drive as slave. Again, I would leave the small drive unhooked untill all seems stable.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi rugrat,

Thanks for those encouraging words.
The two harddrives dont share the same ribbon wire,

So as you say, i will unhook? remove the smaller drive,
And change the jumpers on the remaining, larger drive
to master, right?

However you dont say whether or not to move the IDE plugs.
Paul did not say either.

If they were on the same cable, i wouldn't worry.
But they arent.

Just a minute, you did say something,
I nearly missed it,
Ensure the large drive is on IDE 1.

Right.
Checking Mobo again.

Found it.
Tiny little writing.
IDE 1 goes to the Western Digital 639 MB at the moment.

I take it that i have to swap these also, yes?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well, i have removed the two hard drives
(and other stuff)
I have found that the fixings used by the Caviar
can be used by the Seagate.

I am not happy with the jumper on the Seagate,
thats the one that was D: drive.

It looks like its in the master position.
I am pretty sure its in the master position.

Thats not what i expected.

How can it be in the master position?
Unless that being on IDE 2 meant it was ok
to be master on that IDE?

Maybe thats why it looks like its in master,
maybe it is in master.

Maybe each IDE can have a master and a slave?

Anyway, Will it do damage, if i get the
master/slave bit wrong????

I am going to start re-assembly now,
if im doing it wrong, please let me know
before i get too far....


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

That is correct I just read the posts and caught up to where you are,,,you did make notes?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Secondary master they are not both on the same ribbon,,,I'm having trouble here again


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Yes, put the larger Segate as master on the primary IDE(1) channel where the WD is now. Do as Rugrat said and set the Segate to master currently leaving the WD up plugged both power and ribbon cable if you want. When you put the WD back in the computer, i would put it back in as primary IDE slave. Leave the secondary IDE(2) channel for CD-rom. When drives are on separate IDE channels, they can have primary master+primary slave on IDE 1 and primary master + primary slave on IDE 2. Is there a CD-Rom? Is it on the IDE 2 with the Segate(original setup)?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit, rugrat, Paul,

I do appreciate your support.
Bandit,
i havent made any notes yet, cos i havent changed
anything yet.
And i dont understand your last post.
Does your last post mean that an IDE outlet
can have a master and a slave?
Or did you mean something else?

Paul,
OK, thats what i intend to do.
That is, put the Seagate on to IDE 1,
where the W.D.caviar is in the drawing above.
I intend to leave out the Caviar,
unless there is a good reason to include it.

I intended to alter the Seagate to 'master'
but to my surprise,
it seems to be set to master already.

Reading your post very carefully,
it seems that IDE 1 can have a master and a slave,
and also that IDE 2 can have a master and a slave.
Which, if i have that right,
is pretty much what i guessed at.

There is a CD unit,
i wasnt going to alter the cabling to that at all,
from what is shown on the drawing above.

Yes it is on IDE 2,
thats where i was going to leave it, ok?

So the arrangement will be a little simpler,
it will end up as,

Floppy........unchanged
IDE 1 ........Seagate 1gig HD
IDE 2 ........CD unit

Does that seem OK to you?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Update.

Ok, i have made the alterations,
as described,
but i am still a bit worried about the
master/slave situation with the Seagate H.drive.

Is there any possibility of damage from getting
the link/jumper incorrect?

Although i am pretty sure it is set as master.

All the power plugs are in place,
all the ribbon cables are fitted properly,
and the audio from the CD unit to the sound card
is fitted ok.

Is there anything else i ought to check
before i fire it up??


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

JUST DO IT!!!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Okay,
Okay,
i havent done this before


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Mmmm..
Non system disk or disk error
replace and press any key ...


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Either the jumpers are set wrong or the imaging of the WD to the Segate was incomplete. Double check the jumpers.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

You still havent said if theres a possibility of damage
from getting the link/jumper wrong.

On the caviar, the designations are on the printed
circuit board, MA, SL, CS.

you cant really be mistaken about them.
However there was no link/jumper on it.
and it was working fine.

On the Seagate there is a label, positioned with
the manufacturers label with a drawing of the three
settings with links in place.
However the drawing is only of the links and pegs.
The drawing doesnt show any other part of the unit.
So its not easy to decide which way round anything is.

I am going to try it again,
with no link in.
That condition is not ambiguous at all.
It is for slave.

Can it do any damage to try it with the link on wrong?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well the POST detects it as a slave.
Just flashes it up,
doesnt use it.
flashes by a bit quick.

Im going to try the link on the other end.

Will it do any damage to try it with the link on wrong?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i now have DISK BOOT FAILURE,
INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER

Can it do any damage to try it with the links on wrong?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

maybe you should just work with one drive,,I would work with the imaged drive first and just leave the other completely disconnected,,the image is the seagate, right? put the jumper on the Master position or(MA). Sometimes a setting does not require a jumper,,as far as I know positioning a jumper in the wrong setting does not damage a drive, but it can make for a difficult day.

after you get the drve booted use it for a while give it a good run through then after you feel good about the way its working and there are no errors, go back and add the second drive,, DISK BOOT FAILURE is normal for drives that are not being detected, the drive can't be detected if the jumper is in the wrong position.

You did make notes before you started? If originally the jumper configuration was in the CS (cable select) position please say so, it may make a difference in the jumper configuration now.

If not then you will have a master (MA),which will be the boot (imaged drive) and a slave (SL), which will be the original drive thats too full.

Don't forget that some jumper settings do not require a jumper.


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

No damage done by wrong jumpering! The Segate page drawing shows the jumper in the first position on the left with the 4 pin power plug on the left. The drawing looks upside down to me as it shows the circuit board on top. I asways install with the board down. Eithe way, the master position is closest to the power plug. I would put in just 1 drive to just get it started.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Paul has a good point! I have been confused by looking at the HD upside down when I set the jumpers 

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Update.

The Western Digital Caviar brings up the WinME ok like this:








But the Seagate in the same position,
does not bring up the WinME.
So it seems that the 'Image' did not come out right,
as Paul says.

So, do i go through the imaging procedure again?
and hope for better results?

I'll give it another go, ok?

This time, i'll format the Seagate first.
Maybe it will help, i dont know.

**************************
LATER...
PS: i found this:
http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/ata/st31277a.html
It would appear that i have the unit upside down.

However (i think) i have the link in correctly.
Its across 5 & 6 to be master.

I have now emptied the D: drive,
thats the Seagate 1 gig.
WinME is working ok, critically low disk space.

I tried to format it, WinME refused.
Ive just tried again, after manually deleting 
everything on it.
Now its formatted OK. (no bad sectors)
WinME is still running ok on the W.D.Caviar 630MB.
I will try again now to 'Image'
using EZ-Install.

Wish me luck, john

PSS: on this drawing the MA position 'Appears'
to be the furthest from the power plug.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

EZ imager is running.

i'm off over the shops.

Be Back Soon.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Copy complete.

Contents of the Seagate now look the same as the
contents of the Caviar.

Before i try the Seagate in place of the Caviar,
is there anything anyone would like to mention?

All i intend to do is to plug the Seagate
into IDE 1. And see how it goes.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

so it will start like this,








well i hope it will start.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Choice of start options came up.
i chose safe mode.

Cannot start Windows VMM32.VXD not found.

Well i dont know if thats progress or not.
Its different anyway.

Hopefully that file is still on the other drive,
so i should be able to find it.

And put it onto the Seagate.
Trouble is, how many of these will be missing?
Or maybe it is on the Seagate already and
windows has forgot where to look?

Why cant it be easy?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

The message says i should run setup again to install VMM32.VXD
maybe i should do that.

That might be better than another 'Image'

What do you's all think??


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Did you do anything with the jumpers?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi bassetman,

Yes. I did unspeakable things with the jumpers.
I tried the link, only one, in every position.








I ended up with it back in the same position 
that it started.

I had a look in dos at the imaged drive.
Yes it comes up as C: drive
but i cant find the cabfiles.

How am i supposed to run setup?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

The 5-6 on the left appears to be the one you want. Make sure you have the HD flipped right way when you jumper it.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers John,
Thats what i thought too.
I'm happy with the jumper position.
I dont think the 'Imaging' came out right.

I dont know what to do now.
Maybe i could download another imaging program.
sigh.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Right.
Well im back in windows now,
looking at two drives in 'Explore'

C: is running the PC,
D: is the imaged drive.
it doesnt contain the options folder,
which is in C:

Thats why i cant find it.
It isnt there.

It is however still in the source.
I will try another 'Image' attempt.

I will format the Seagate first.

If this attempt is unsuccessfull,
i will download that imaging program again.

Does that seem reasonable?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Formatted Seagate HD


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

EZ-Program has made 'Lifeguard' disk

Re-Started


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Copying


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Logical Drive C: copied to Logical Drive D:


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i have simply switched off the PC
i know thats not good,
but i am concerned that something is being written
that i dont know about.

i will swap drives, and see what happens.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Swapped.

Re-Starting now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

The WinME splash screen has come up.
thats all.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Putting Caviar back on IDE 1
and Seagate back on IDE 2,

to look at Seagate in 'Explore'


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

The Windows folder on the imaged Seagate has 69MB,
the original on the Caviar has 74MB.

This imaging is not working out.

Maybe i could 'top it up'
with copy?

I'll try anything,
I'm not proud .....


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cannot copy Windows,
file may be in use.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I am now looking for a different imaging program.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do you think it would be possible to copy and paste a restore file from the good drive to the bad and then reboot the image in dos and do a restoration? I don't know myself but its a thought,,is it possible to boot ME in DOS?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit,

I find it difficult to get to DOS from this WinME.
Probably cos i dont know how.
The DOS it has on board is MS DOS 8
i never even knew there was a dos 8!

Just to get to DOS i have been starting with a non
system floppy, just to get to A: prompt then changing
drives over to C: or D: there must be a better way!

Both of these drives are good, they both work fine.

Yes it would be possible to copy any file i can see
on to the Seagate from the Caviar.
Trouble is, it wants files that i cant see.
Just copying is apparently not enough.
Some kind of system recognition has to accompany it.
That what this 'Imaging' is all about.

I am now considering copying the cabfiles on to the
Seagate and possibly doing an install of WinME onto
the Seagate.
I am not too sure of what i will also need,
maybe a 'start-up' disk?
How i would then move the programs over is another
question. Again, just copying isnt enough (usually)

But first i intend to download a program you mentioned
earlier on in this thread, called 'DiscWizard 2002'

I'll see how i get on with that.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I've got an idea give me a few minutes to get it worked out.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

good job someones got some idea.
i'm making a startup disk.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Im gonna try downloading DiskWizard now.
Be Back Soon.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You'll need a ME boot disk (floppy)

Go to the image drive (D:\windows\sysbackup) D: is the image seagate drive,,right? delete all the rboo1 rboo2 rboo3 cab files,,these are the system restore files there may be one or two or three,,I don't know how many,, but a few. 

Then go to the full drive C:\windows\sysbackup C: is the WD drive and copy and paste one back to the D:\windows\sysbackup folder.

then reboot with a boot disk only the seagate drive,,choose to start without cdrom support and at the a prompt type 

scanreg /restore

a space between scanreg and / then choose the file you entered,,there should only be one


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

There has been plenty of attempts by me to copy onto
the Seagate drive, from the Caviar drive.
Many more than have been noted here.
They have all been incomplete,
some more than others.
Not just a few missing files.

If i copy a restore file onto the incomplete image,
i dont see how it would restore?

I am willing to try it, if you have a reason to think
that approach would be effective,

Another thing, Dos 8 is not like any dos i'm used to
DIR/P/O is not recognised.
DIR/P is though.

You seem to have some knowledge of WinME,
Would you consider setup from the cabfiles on
an otherwise empty drive?
Is that a possibility?

The startup disk came out ok.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Don't do anything with rb000,,,it is the orginal me restore,,probably would'nt be wise to delete that one.

I'm on ME now but not everyday,,the method should be sound.
It would have solved the problem with thev mm.vxd error you were having..

I'd give it a shot,, might work. Booting with the me disk is easy just follow the instruction above,,I have to be offline for a time but I will be back


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have finally managed to download another copy of EZmaker.
i thought i better try another one, just in case the
first download wasn't quite right.

Its making the floppy now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

copying again.

fromC:
to D:

hopefully all will be well.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Copy complete.

Re-arranging drives,
Seagate to go on IDE 1


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Just the WinME splash screen.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ive put the drives back into their original positions.
WinME is now running, critically low on disk space.
I have had a good look through in 'explorer' and
the two drives do seem to have the same contents,
with the exception of the swap file.

This is 49+ MB on the imaged drive,
its 40+ MB on the original.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

That should not make a difference,,if everything else is ok. I'm online for a while now if you feel up to trying it out.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit,

I found this,
http://www.winplanet.com/winplanet/tutorials/488/1/
would you mind having a look through it please.

I havent tried either of the two methods shown here,
but i would like your opinion.

If it seems to you, that it might be possible to
do this with WinME then i would try it.

Let me know what you think,

Cheers, John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Method two does not look too complicated,,the only thing is that I've never done it that way,,but it should be okay, I don't understand switch to a window though.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit,

Well thats the bit i wanted to ask you about.
Here it is in case someone knows exactly what it means:

*Make sure to switch to a window, and not to full
screen. This will copy all files from drive C to drive
D, including read only, hidden and system files, as
well as keep long file names intact. When it's done,
it will close the window, and you can then shutdown
and set the new drive to drive C.*

I think that it means use the DOS within a Window.
Maybe the shutdown procedure is different.
Maybe using the shutdown within windows is necessary.

Im gonna hang on and see if anyone has any comments.

Im not sure if this would work with WinME anyway.

John


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hey John1, that threw me too.

I wonder if they just mean don't make it full screen?
Not sure what difference that would make though.

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm going to have to be gone till tomorrow night eastern time zone. I still think that copying and pasting the rb001 will work,, though its not been tried and proven on a broken computer that I know of. You said yourself everything appears to be there,,seems to me restoring the registry would do it,,its the only thing your not seeing and to this point everything else has failed. If you decide to try it, follow the instructions in post#134 it works, I did a practice on this computer, Millenium Edition. Don't touch rb000


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit, Hi Bassetman,

Bandit,
You say you have done this,
and it works, yes?

So on that basis, i am going to do it also.

_Quote;_ 
*******************
You'll need a ME boot disk (floppy)
Go to the image drive (D:\windows\sysbackup) D: is the image seagate drive,,right? delete all the rboo1 rboo2 rboo3 cab files,,these are the system restore files there may be one or two or three,,I don't know how many,, but a few.
Then go to the full drive C:\windows\sysbackup C: is the WD drive and copy and paste one back to the D:\windows\sysbackup folder. 
then reboot with a boot disk only the seagate drive,,choose to start without cdrom support and at the a prompt type 
scanreg /restore 
a space between scanreg and / then choose the file you entered,,there should only be one
*******************
I couldnt get the TSG quote to work,
so ive improvised one.

The D: drive(Seagate) has been 'imaged' by the EZ-Image program.
Well ive done myself a 'startup' disk, i take it thats right.
Now i have to delete all the rb files in the D: drive, yes?

Then i have to copy one of the rb files from the 'source' drive
into the D:\Windows\Sysbackup folder. yes?

Then shut down the PC, yes?

Remove the source drive, put the Seagate on to IDE 1 as master,
Choose to start without CD rom support,

( will i get an A: prompt here? i dont know)

At the A: prompt type 'scanreg /restore'
and choose the one that comes up.

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

Well i reckon i could do that, i will give it a try.
I hope ive got that right, how you described it.

Also your later post says not to delete rb000,
well i take it you mean from the replacement drive,
as i dont want to interfere with the source drive,
at least not till its working ok without it anyway.

So i wont delete it from the D: drive,
but i will add one of the other rb files,
hope thats what you mean.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok so far,
ive got to the rb files,
in the imaged drive(Seagate)
there are six,

rb000 25/10/2002
rb001 26/10/2002
rb003 22/10/2002
rb004 23/10/2002
rb005 24/10/2002

couple of little things to mention here,
dates here are dd/mm/yyyy thats day, month, year
there isnt an rb002, and the dates arent in order.

Right so i delete 1,3,4,5 yes?

ok, they're gone.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

!00% exact even the part about the a prompt, you will get an a prompt.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok hope it works, NOT RB000


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit,

Im glad you're back,
I'll be getting along with it now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit,

NOT RB000

means don't delete this one from the imaged drive.
also dont use this one from the source drive.

At least thats what i think it means. ok?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have chosen rb004
and included it in D:\Windows\Sysbackup
with the rb000 thats in there already.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes thats right I believe that is the original first windows restore point,,there is no need to touch or use it so just leave it there, It would be kind of hard to mistake it in DOS for the one you copied also so the best is leave it and don't use it when you do the restore in dos


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok.
I have taken the PC apart again,
disconnected both drives,
re-connected the Seagate(imaged) on to IDE1,
the original source drive is not connected.

I intend to power up the PC,
with the startup disk in the floppy unit,
and take it from there.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit,

started ok.
floppy running ok
chose without CD support

Diagnostic tools successfully loaded to drive D

(thats what it says)

I have an A: prompt


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

put scanreg /restore
chose rb004

restored a good registry.

press enter to restart.

Doing it now


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

your killing me with the anticipation.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

forgot to remove floppy.

doing it again.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i have the splash screen.
nothing else.

im going to do the restore again. ok?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

did the restore,
seemed to go ok.
restarted

removed floppy.

Just splash screen again.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Don't you get an error?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i got a message that said windows has detected
a registry error,
earlier on, 
then i did the scanreg /restore
now i have the splash screen.
still.

should i do it again?

why remove the other restores anyway?
cant i leave them in,
then i could try a different one.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I was avoiding asking you to do that to avoid confusion try the most recent.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Dont worry about confusing me.

You suggest whatever you like.
But you know the only one there is the
one i put there, so that is the most recent.

If i had not removed any,
they would still be there.

The one i replaced,
was there untill i removed it.

But i dont mind.

Shall i do it all again?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The most recent,,we don't know that the restore points on the seagate drive are good so I wanted you to get a known good restore file from the WD


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ah, i see.

well i am starting to get a feel about this.
how about if i do another 'image'
then swap drives,
then start with startup floppy,
then pick a restore,
then restart and remove floppy,
and keep my fingers crossed?

ok?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try and see,,I'm gonna read some. I'm out of ideas if it don't work.
The dos is easy once you do it  I'll be in and out for a while


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok,

I'll try it again.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Opon re-assembly this WinME machine
has promptly adjusted its clock,
for daylight savings time.

Good job it did,
cos i would have forgotten.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

There are two utilitys you can use if this does not work,,you can boot with the floppy and run chkdsk.exe at the a prompt and scandisk.exe.

Do you have Macafee antivirus?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I don't think there is any anti virus on it,
i will check.
It has ZA which i have turned off.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

It has 'Trend System Cleaner'
i dont know what that is,
but i dont think its anti virus.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I have formatted the Seagate,
again.

It will be worn out soon.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

What is happening? Don't worry about the antivirus then.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I dont know what is happening.
I am losing my grip on reality.
it is slipping away....


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

It stayed there.
Nothing else happened.

Its not there now cos i have formatted the Seagate.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I did'nt mean to confuse you ,,I understand what step in the process you are at.

the splash screen idea I had was for the near future,,i was trying to think ahead,,anyway i removed the post it was not a good idea.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I'm looking at that XCOPY command.
i dont understand the switches.
yet.

XCOPY32.EXE /c /h /e /k C:*.* D: 

the gaps arent easy to spot either.

XCOPY32.EXE /c /h /e /k C:*.* D: 

i dont think the gaps they've left
by each switch are necessary.

What do you think ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Mmmm...

I doubled up the gaps on that second entry,
looks like TSG took them out again!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I can't advise you, there are too many switches,,more than one version of xcopy, I'm not advanced enough,there is another utility on the startup floppy "fixit.bat" where are you in the process,,,about to begin copying?

run the command with /? to see the options,,xcopy.exe xcopy32.exe xcopy.mod


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes there is a few there.

but only four follow the command.
i'm still checking.

No i am not in the middle of anything.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

run the command with /? to see the options,,xcopy32.exe its the command you want but I still don't know about the swithces


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Good idea,
ive been reading internet pages


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

oh.

Theres quite a lot.
It scrolls up past the top.

Dunno how to view that.
/p doesnt work


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

The wind is getting up here.
I hope everything holds together.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

and see what happens it will work or it will not,,,I found another

To copy one full disk to the new disk, just one command is required: XCOPY32 C:\ D:\ /H /E /K. 
which is the same thing without the wildcards which makes sense.

if the command is to image a drive you should'nt need wildcards but I don't guess it would hurt to have the switch in there. I would try with the wild cards first,, there could be some reason
I'm not thinking of.

XCOPY32 C:\ D:\ /H /E /K. 
looks like all are spaced


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Reading up on the XCOPY,

and i found this footnote on one page about Xcopy,

"Switch is valid when XCOPY is used in a Dos box under Win95/8/ME but not in Dos mode."

This explains a previous query about running it in a
DOS window, and not from DOS proper.

I had thought it might be to do with the shutdown,
but this is clearly the reason. See post #145 of this
(as if anyone cares!)

So some switches work in a Dos Window,
but not from the command line. 
Strange. 

just got your last post will read it now...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I see you have used the traditional layout,

COMMAND SOURCE DESTINATION SWITCHES

and yet in the instructions for this they have;

COMMAND SWITCHES SOURCE DESTINATION

there may be some reason for this,
but i dont know it could be.
I imagine it works alright like that.

The first switch in the sequence is /C
that says to ignore errors and carry on.
It might be significant that this switch is the
first in the sequence, in that it might otherwise
be possible for an error to cause a problem before
that switch is encountered,
but i'm only guessing.

The /h /e /k are there as you have them too,
the k appears to be listed as a switch that only
operates from a DOS Window.

I am going to try this command and switches, to see
if it will copy in WinME, this was found on a
Win95 page.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Its running now.

Its not blindingly fast.
I am watching files scroll up in a DOS window now.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Your going to do it from windows using the DOS prompt?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I am using a DOS window,
within windowsME.

If what i am still watching 
is what is actually going on to D:
then that includes some quite long filenames


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

It has just asked me whether or not to overwrite

RECYCLED\INFO2 

i dunno
put yes ???


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The long file names will be supported if you used xcopy32.exe. Does it matter I dunno i'm looking to see what it is


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i also over wrote RECYCLED\desktop.ini

well i spose i better compare numbers with C drive
there was one error i saw scroll up.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I believe recycled info2 is where the trash goes after you empty the recycle bin,,,I did a search and I can't confirm it


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Still comparing.

Im using Treesize,
theres a difference of 40 MB
D: is 40 MB smaller.

I will find it, give me a minute


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

The difference is in Windows\<files>


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

try it with the wildcards


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

found it.
the win386 file is missing.


I should have guessed it would be that!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

That is a good thing,,,it will be there when you boot the drive


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Now to use it as C: drive.

i dunno whether or not to use the startup disk,
or just plug and pray.

If it doesnt go from plug and pray,
then i spose its time to use the startup disk again ?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Lets hope there is no need for the startup disk,,but if there is I'm ready


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Time to start pulling it to bits again.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

ok.

plugs swapped.

Ready to fire it up.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Unbe-bloody-lievable

Desktop.

All seems well.
Still checking...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

WWWWOOOOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOOOOOO.
MAN i WILL NEVER FORGET THAT. That was hard.

The next part is getting the drives to boot together, How do you want to proceed. Test out the new drive for a bit and start tomorrow or tonight?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well i havent found anything wrong yet,
but i did see an error scroll past,
but it could have been anything,
a .bmp
or a .jpg
or some such.

maybe it wont affect windows?

Seems ok so far,
and i am so pleased!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes it did seem hard,

but really,
that last bit was simple.

just xcopy,
then swap plugs.

Didnt even use the startup disk!!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats just great,,if you want to try them both together let me know and I'll hang around a bit,,I could offer good moral support 
You already know what to do but if you have an unexpected problem you could give me a yell,,


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I am going to leave it like this for a bit,
i'm still a little concerned about that error that scrolled by.

the wind is getting up pretty much here,
and i have to go to bed soon.

also i havent put the CD back on it yet.

A big Thank you to everyone who helped !!!
Thank you all!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok Good I'm tired too,,when you get time could you post the xcopy layout you used? Thank you,, we learned something


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Later on now...

switched on, 

While initialising device IFSMGR

" The Microsoft Installable File System Manager cannot find
the helper driver. Please ensure that IFSHLP.SYS
has been installed.

System halted.

Well i dont know how i'm supposed to do that.
I spose in DOS?
Not even sure how to get to dos.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I found this at microsoft, click the link at the bottom.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q258471


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

startup disk has created a virtual drive D:

Running scandisk on C: from drive D:

Will re-read that last link,
have to go and inspect wind damage
to fence and back gate


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Scandisk did not find any problems on drive C:

back gate nailed up.
wind has died down now.
its dark.
Ooo0- ooooo

got to look at the front fence now.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

ifshlp.sys 4kb in size located at C:\Windows. It will easily fit on a floppy. Can you get past the error into the windows files?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Desktop has started,
after a lot of clucking around.
I dont know why it has started now,
i started it in 'step by step'
cos i wanted to se the address of the problem file,
and it has started.

Now that its running,
maybe i should do something like
maybe 'System File Checker'

What do you think??


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't believe ME has SFC.EXE? The registry checker is at start, programs, accessories, system tools, system information,,and tools.

Here is another link,,everything I see points to a corrupted IFSHLP

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q265371


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes you're quite right,
ME has a different version,
it has the 'configuration utility tool'
with an extract facility.

I havent used it before,
so now is my chance.
I will see if it can restore IFSHLP
from the cabs.

Incidentally, the numbers dont seem to be
complete on my 'Install' i wonder if you
could compare it with your M.E. to see if
its the same.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

177objects 165 MB,,I can't send the picture right now I'm not using it give me a few minutes and I'll take your jpg back to see the difference


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

O dear.

This is not good.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The difference is probably going to be in programs, I did'nt see any .dll files in your jpg


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Maybe.
Its the cabfiles i'm worried about.
Anyway, i have successfully extracted IFSHLP.SYS
to the desktop.
The write-up says not to extract it directly to the
destination, cos if its in use, they're protected.
So now i have to 'drag-n-drop' it to
C:\windows\system (i think thats where it goes)


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

C:windows,,the cab files are there,,i checked


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

A minute let me go double check


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes the IFSHLP goes into the C:\Windows folder


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Its not supposed to be in C:\windows\system
Its supposed to be in C:\windows

and guess what,
its not there.

So i'm going to put it there.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

That should take care of it


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

oops!

it is there, i must have missed it!

anyway, i shall replace it


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

replaced


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

How do the cabfiles on yours compare?

I'm going to re-start a few times,
to see if theres a problem.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The numbers are the same as far as count, but there could be differences in other ways that are perfectly normal. I don't know if I have the retail version or the manufactorers version. The versions are different and I don't know where the differences are, all i know is that originally one of the versions had system restore that did'nt work.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Three successive re-starts, no problem.
thats from the windows shutdown screen,
i'm going to try now from completely
shutting down.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well thats a relief,
i was worried that my cabfiles werent all there.

cos the numbers didnt run nice,
but if yours are the same
then i wont worry.

Just started ok from complete shutdown.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok great let us know when your ready to takle the other hard drive


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Have to fix the fence first.

_Quote_
LONDON (Reuters) - Six people have been killed as
storm force winds gusting over 80 miles per hour
lashed the country, uprooting trees, damaging power
lines and bringing chaos to rail,
air and sea transport.
*********************

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/021027/80/dd791.html

We had a lengthy power cut here.
Maybe i got off light.

My rescued machine has just done three faultless
starts from 'cold', well power off anyway.

Cheers, John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok let us know, Sorry about the people, I guess it could have been worse


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I'm now getting relentless problems with this install.
It blue screens many times, stalls, and freezes.
It wont establish internet connection, although it
does dial up.

Im thinking of formatting the drive, and doing a
scandisk(repair), then another attempt at a copy.

Unless anyone has any other ideas?

John


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Your computer and your business, but i am of the opinion that WinME is the worst OS MS ever did release. I would upgrade to Win98se or Win2000/XP if possible. This system has been a problem for you.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers Paul,

It may well be a troublesome system,
and i havent used it enough to form an opinion,
I have a system running 98se which i am on now.

This 98se system is fairly reliable, and i'm used
to it now. I try to keep it fairly free of trouble,
i run ZA whenever i log on, i 'Tidy up' regularly,
and use spider and adaware every so often. 
But i still get occasional blue screens and freeze
ups.

This WinME system is new to me, i have put the W.D.
hard drive carrying the original installation back
in place. Despite being critically short of space,
this installation on the W.D.drive has given no
trouble at all. No blue screens or freeze ups, it
has logged on with no problem.

Using the copied version on the Seagate with plenty
of room, has given trouble at every turn. This is
why think the copy on this drive is not all that it
should be.

After a few weeks of use with a good copy, maybe i
will also consider it a poor system, but first i
would like to get it to work properly on a drive
that has enough room to use.

I have put the W.D. drive back on to IDE 1 and it is
now running without complaint, apart from the lack of
space flag coming up periodically.

I'm going to format the Seagate drive, and run the
Scandisk(repair) on it to pick out any bad sectors.
Thats the long version of scandisk that takes ages.

Hopefully then a satisfactory copy can be made.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Scandisk thorough with fix errors has just finished.
No errors found.
I am about to copy again using
*XCOPY32.EXE /c /h /e /k C:*.* D:*
I will watch carefully for any errors scrolling up,
if i see any i will try to spot their name(s),
but it might be a bit quick for that.

Hopefully a better copy will be made this time.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Didn't see any errors go scrolling by,
mind you, its hard to watch.

Going to try this copy now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Seagate drive now in IDE 1,
recognised as C:drive,
normal desktop,
all seems well,

still checking.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Seems ok so far.
Going to try to use the internet now.
Changing machines.

Be back soon.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

just got back.

Now on my WinME machine.
No problems, yet.
No blue screens or freezes yet.

got to internet ok, actually it seemed quicker.
got to TSG and logged on ok.

so far, so good


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

When i switched back on later,
Blue screens and freeze ups are back.
Total wipeout.
switched off,
then back on,
screen all fuzzy, like wrong video.

formatted C: drive again.

tried to run in the WinME cabs.
It complained that they were an update set.
I didnt know that.
It also said i should have my 98se CD for
verification.

So i directed it to my 98se in the CD unit,
but it still wouldnt go past 10 per cent.

So i copied the 98se cabs to the C: drive,
and tried again to run the WinME setup.
Still wouldnt go past 10 per cent.

"Error SU0325" When Windows Me Setup Is
10 Percent Complete

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q270593&

I didnt understan that explanation.
Something about not copying cabs after
ten per cent.

So i copied the WinME cabs over the 98se
cabs on the C: drive, with a /Y switch so
it would overwrite any duplicates, and leave
any 98se cabs that were not duplicates.
This should also overwrite the 'setup' with
the WinME setup file.

Tried again.

This time its got up to 13 per cent, so its
got past the 10 per cent hurdle.

Now its encountered an error and stopped.

Its a cabfile error.

I think i'll xcopy again and see how it goes.

(the above is just a summary of the last two days)


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

In all these times of formatting and xcopying have you run fdisk?
did you know that computer manufactorers recommend you fdisk before a format?

I have never formatted a drive without doing that first and so I can't tell you what the consequences might be,, maybe this is the result. Its an idea not formed from experience though, just reading.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi john,
What that article boils down to is that you may have a dirty or scratched or totally unusable Install CD. TRy copying the cabs again.

Oh. And I htink MS went too far this time. Nice link! LOL 


> The "SU0325" error message when Setup is 10 percent complete can be caused by corrupted .cab files. If this behavior occurs, examine the Setuplog.txt file. The last line of the file may be:
> 
> *"Cannot copy to computer su0325" "Dummy"*


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi bandit, Hi mosaic,

bandit,
No i havent run fdisk on the replacement drive, if you
think it will help, i will do it. Personally i think
one (or more) of the cabs is bad.

Mosaic,
Yes, it does seem an odd comment. I did not really
understand that business with not copying all the cab
files, my guess was that some were the same, and didnt
need copying. When i overwrote the 98se set with the
WinME set, it did get past the ten per cent mark, it
got to 13 per cent, so i thought it must share some of
the cabfiles with 98se. Also the numbering of the cab
files for (my) WinME is not a complete sequence so i
thought that must be why, being as its an update set.

Yes, dirty or scratched, i thought that too.
*TRy copying the cabs again.*
I have.
I have copied them about four times.
The last time was with a new unused CD/R-WR straight
from the packet. It is possible that one (or more) of
them is bad on the installation that i have on the
original drive.

If i can copy the installation as it stands, poorly
cabs and all, on to the larger drive, i think that is
the only way i can see it working.

This approach has worked for a short while, but i dont
see why it should self destruct after switching off,
then back on.

And i had gone to the trouble of re-setting all the
internet options, and setting up the Outlook 5 cos I
thought it was alright last time!!

I even came back here using it, and i reckon it was
a lot faster, it uses a V92 modem with quick-connect.

I will try the Fdisk, as bandit suggests, and i will
xcopy again, maybe this time...

If you can think of any reason why the smaller full
drive works without a problem, and yet the larger one
has not yet operated properly, please say.

As far as i can tell, the drive itself is fine.
The problem appears to be in the transfer.

Maybe if i include a 'verify copy' switch in it...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do you have your sys.cab and user.cab?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi bandit,

I will have a look.
All the cabs i have are in the email i posted.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

no, i dont have those two you mentioned.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do you have the other drive installed yet? I have those two cab files


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i put win98se cabfiles on to it,
then overwrote with the (incomplete) WinME cabfiles
including a /Y switch.
That should have left any different ones,
and rewritten any with the same name.

Setup now refers to the WinME setup.

That got as far as 13%, so it got past the 10% barrier,

I am not sure if i have formatted it again,
if its still there, i will include those two files and try again.

Did you compare the list?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Not thorough enough,,,I have a lot of program dlls its gonna take a while to go through them,,I'll do it as fast but thorough as I can.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

you mentioned this before.
I am not at all sure that your DLLs
should be in with the CABs


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, its still on C: drive, i havent cleaned it off.
but something else occurred to me,
i might have to install w98se
for WinME to perform an update.

I had assumed putting the cabs in place
would be good enough.

But since my grasp of microsofts setup arrangements
is less than my grasp of politics, i feel its beyond me.

Maybe 98 has to be installed, for the update to work.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

As I have been going through John i find A lot missing. Dos programs are what I have been doing. Before I was only comparing the windows .cab files

Isdel.exe
ADI RMV.EXE
ATTRIB.EXE
CHKDSK.EXE
DEBUG.EXE
DOS4GW.EXE
NVFLASH.EXE

Now I think that all of these are not windows but I know at least some of them are and I just started


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Have you set your settings to view all files and folders?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I am now confused.
I am adrift in a sea of confusion.
My compass has lost its sense of direction.
The Western Digital star is overhead,
the constellation of Seagate is calling to me...

Format... Format...

I dont think i can resist much longer,
soon it will be wiped clean.

The Glorious Millenium Edition will be cloned
opon its eager waiting sectors...

Resistance is futile ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i always set to view all folders,
hidden and system folders.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok,,,,,your not viewin em all. Regedit is missing also


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

please explain.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Looks like all that are missing are exe plus 
sys1.cab
user1.cab 
all the help 
.INF files
ms batch 

plus what I named in my previous post, I don't think i missed any.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks bandit,

Any chance you could send those through?
Dont worry about the help files.
I dunno what the MS batch is.
I dunno about the inf files....

Cheers, john


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Sure if its possible! but I will have to work on it tomorrow I got to get to bed,,I only have just over 5 hours to sleep


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Cheers bandit,

I got to get some sleep too.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,
i incorporated all those files you sent me into the setup,
still wouldnt go past 10%

I even went to the trouble of installing Win98se onto
the freshly formatted drive, in case the WinME setup
needed 98se installed first.

But it still wouldnt go past 10%

I am going to try another XCOPY this time i may include
the bit to make it stop for confirmation if a file wont copy,

Or i may include a bit to verify that the copy has copied
alright on to the new drive.

But first, i'll just do it again, after a format.
It wont do Fdisk, it says its already a dos partition.

Sorry for my absence on this, my system went down
with the Bugbear virus. However, it seems ok now.
It was my own fault, i opened an attachment from an
un-recognised source.
Yes, my preview pane is and was closed.

I have a copy on floppy if anyone wants it.

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

When you fdisked did you remove the existing partition first?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I dont think there was any partition on it.
i'm pretty sure there wasnt.
I'll try it again now.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Could'nt find much at Microsoft but I got an idea,,here is the link I found,,I'm gonna look for My idea

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q270593


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

yes, that cropped up a few posts back,
Mosaic didnt think much of the "dummy" comment.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is a good link John,,Its a guess

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q69013&


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Now the PC has lost the new drive.
Odd, cos it saw it yesterday.
Maybe if i restart it will re-appear.

Strange.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

go into the bios and click cmos,,put the settings for your hard drive in again,,Heads,,,sectors ,,etc


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

It has re-appeared.
and it still has Win98se on it.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You've got to be joking,,I thought you formatted it. What did it do boot to windows?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Not yet,
but i am going to,
i thought i would try Fdisk again first.

I will have another try at Fdisk,
then probably format.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Pity really,
Cos this Win98se seems fine.

However, i want WinME on this one.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You are going to remove all partitions,,,escape to the menu and create one partition and make it active use all available space,,esc all the way back out to the A prompt then restart with cdrom support


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well, i restarted, command prompt only.

cd windows

back to the C prompt.
put fdisk and enter.
went through the motions,
it ended by telling me:

Primary DOS Partition already exists.

so ive come back out.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

now i'm going to format C drive.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Formatting


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Fdisk from the A prompt,,,C is virtual


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Didnt quite follow your last post.
Have i done it wrong?

The Format is done now,
i'm making a coffee.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I do get confused sometimes John but at the point where you run the fdisk program I believe C is the virtual drive,,but I do know for sure you run fdisk from the A prompt,,let me reboot this computer and see,I'll be back in a few minutes


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I fdisked C drive(1.2G) from the fdisk on C:
that may have been wrong.

So i have run it again from the floppy.

No different, but i have noticed that it
tells me the system.

The system is showing as FAT16

I chose large support, which i thought is FAT32

odd


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

If your gonna xcopy the drive Fat has to be the same on both drives


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, thats why i am concerned.

How do i make C: drive (1.2G) into FAT32 ?

Or how do i see which it is ?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Can you get to windows with either drive? right click my computer,,properties ,,,performance tab


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

The PC now has these drives :

A.........floppy
B......... "
C.........1.2gig , freshly formatted
D......... CD unit

None of these contain windows.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

can the bios tell me if C drive is 16 or 32 ?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The drive that you formatted has to match the one you intend to copy,,does it not have windows or am I completely missing the point,,As for the question you asked,,i will go look


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't have that information in my bios,,Its fairly up to date


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes, i realise the drive i formatted (destination)
has to have the same FAT as the one i am going to
copy from (source).

Thats why i want to check it.

The source is not attached to the PC.
Yes the source drive has WinME on it.

Just got your last post, my bios doesnt tell me either.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i think i will go ahead with the copy anyway.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You should get an error right away if they are not the same


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well thats sort of what i thought,
if the two dont match,
i suppose some sort of error
would crop up.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Disassembling


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Right away I would think


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Formatted 1.2gig drive removed from IDE1.
630MB drive re-connected to IDE1

Situation at present:

A......floppy
B...... "
C......630MB drive with WinME
D......CD unit

I'm going to try it now,
just to see that the WinME installation
is still intact, and in working order.

Just got your last post as i'm typing,
going to see it now.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll be very surprised if that 630 mb drive is fat 32


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

WinME has started flawlessly.
Its first action was to inform me that its
very low on disk space.

My computer right click, properties, performance

File System 32-bit


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Disassembling


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Lol your lucky,,go by a lottery ticket quick


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Now arranged as:

A......floppy
B...... "
C...... 630MB drive WinME (full up)
D...... 1.2gig empty

About to start it up,
and check that it sees the drives.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I got my fingers crossed!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

WinME has started flawlessly again.
And its told me again that im running out of space on C: drive.
Two drives now in My Computer, C and D.

Ive forgotten that command,
i'll have to go and look it up.

just got your post, while typing.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

*xcopy.exe /c /h /e /k *.* C: D:*

thats from memory,
not sure about the gap before *.*


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

XCOPY32.EXE /c /h /e /k C:*.* D:

Thats from page 9 I think


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes,
that looks much better!
*xcopy.exe /c /h /e /k C:*.* D:*

OK,
i'll give it a go.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

don't forget to put 32 in there


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thank you.

I was just typing it.
i had forgotten.

*xcopy32.exe /c /h /e /k C:*.* D:*

Okey dokey.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well,
i got it wrong again.
gonna try this:

*xcopy32.exe c/ h/ e/ k/ C:*.* D:*


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm gonna be in and out John I need to sleep but I don't feel like it so maybe I'll check to see how you done


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Still fiddling with this command.
Get some kip,
catch you tomorrow,
John.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

*XCOPY32.EXE /c /h /e /k C:*.* D:*

well, i copied this from the original.
i thought that was better than trying to remember it.

the only thing different from the one before last,
seems to be the capitals.

Any way ive run it, and i have found something 
for those who may wish to know,

You can pause the process by pressing 'Pause'
and resume by pressing 'Enter'

This is handy cos if you watch the screen,
you can spot an 'ERROR' fairly easily,
but it does scroll up quickly,
so i found i had to have my finger over the button.

One file got past me, i saw 'in use' i think, but
i was too slow to catch it with the pause button.

I have a feeling it may have been the swapfile,
if there is only one file not copied,
i will assume its that,
and not worry.

I'm going to check the numbers now.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you get it yet John?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

still looking


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

went to search.
put nothing in the named box.
nor the containing text box.
put Hard Drive (C: ) in the Look in box.

answer.....5,211 object(s)

went to search.
put nothing in the named box.
nor the containing text box.
put Hard Drive (D: ) in the Look in box.

answer.....5,210 object(s)

I am satisfied that its the swapfile thats missing.

I am going to re-assemble now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Re-assembled,

630MB drive removed,
1.2gig installed on IDE1

starting now.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder what you did differently


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

WinME desktop has appeared.

ZA start has started and installed.

seems ok, still clucking

mail just in


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

WinME seems to have appeared just like its supposed to.

I'm scared to touch it now!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ah go on touch it ,, what could be the worst thing that could happen  fiddle with the registry a little,,lololol


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ok,
ive copied this from its desktop:










seems ok.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Good job


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Now using WinME


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well i got here on it,
so i spose it must be working


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Email not working yet.
maybe it just needs setting up.
I'll worry about it later.

I still dont know if this will re-start.
Got to go to bed soon.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Going to bed now.
I will check this out more tomorrow.
If it will re-start,
thats where its been failing before.

Goodnight, sleep well.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

First time started since last night,
and still working,

So far so good.

Time to set up the email.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

System froze on a later restart.
Did a registry restore.
lost all the settings on the mail.

still running.

Did thorough scandisc,
and defrag.

Did system tidy-up.
deleted temps, history etc.

Going to install Spider now.

John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

What was the error,,do you remember?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Bandit,

No. I dont think there was one.
I think it sort of froze, with parts of
half drawn windows showing.

When it did respond, i went straight to
scanreg /restore

Its done two re-starts since then.
I'm very happy with the V92 modem,
its definately faster.

I havent had the heart to set up the
email again. It takes so much effort!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

ive set up the email, again.
i still think this setup is 'flaky'
i'll see how it is tomorrow,
its still working up to now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well i havent given up on this,
a little more information has come to light,
from Dan O answering 'WinME system'
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=602831#post602831

With any luck, i may yet get this flaky, flaky
system to run right!

John


----------

